# Sakat?



## leroy (Aug 7, 2005)

WJKWJF

I have been reading in Gurbani that one should not associate with a "sakat". Can anyone please tell me the definition of a sakat?


Thanks 
Leroy.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 7, 2005)

Sakat is a person who denies the Existence of GOD...an atheist. "Sakat" is also a RELIGIOUS SECT in India that beleives in the KALI MATA DEVI and NINE other Devis...namely Tara, Shorrshee, Bhavneshree, Bhervee, chhinmeasta, vagla, dhuumvatee, matengee, kamala Devi. Believing in Such devis means the person denies the Akal purakh..
Gurbani warns against associating with such a person because he/she is the actual NINDAK that is mentioned in the Sukhmani Sahib Ashtpadiaan about SANT ka NINDAK.

The "SANT" in Singular is AKAL PURAKH and by association OUR GURU SAHIBS...and GURU GRANTH JI SAHIB..SHABAD GURU. This same SHABAD GURU is the GURU of GURU NANAK JI.

AN "atheist" will DENY that Akal Purakh exists...and that is NINDIYA..saying bad things...about THE SANT....and the State of a Nindak is as stated in Sukhmani Sahib....

Sakat in Gurbani also refers to the APOSTATE... the PATITT. One who has ABANDONED his OWN RELIGION. Such a Person will also of necessity DO NINDIYA of his PREVIOUS RELIGION just to "satisfy" his own actions/justify his doings. As such he will do NINDIYA... "Sakat har ras Sadh na Jannia..in Sohila...and agains Har ke dass sio SAKAT nahin sang..Gaurri Mh 5...even more strict..Gaurre Mh 4 Sri Guur ramdass ji declares.. Sakat MOORR lageh pach MOIYo...a Sakat will follow his own STUPID MATT and die a lingering death ( of mental state).


Hope this helps.

Jarnail Singh gyani.


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 26, 2005)

Dear Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji

May I seek enlightenment on the following ..

If G , B , C , M , E , F  are from the Same Religion where B is baba or Sant and Has a large fan following ...

G , M , E , F criticize B , But E , F after sometime listening to B become his fans ...

G , M are Left where G and M belong to small fraction of criticizers .....

Does G , M and others will be called Sakat ? , As they are doing NINDA of the Said Baba or Sant ........

Warm Regards

Devine Sanative


----------

